# 15.12.18 - Haydn #49 "La Passione"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn **(1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 49 in F minor, H. I/49 "La Passion_e"_, H. 191

1. Adagio
2. Allegro di molto
3. Menuet e Trio
4. Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I apologize for being MIA the last few weeks. I've have just been beyond overwhelmed at work and home. Once again many, many thanks to Cougarjuno and Mika for posting in my absence and keeping the Saturday Symphony going, and of course everyone who participates.

All that said, another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's a return to Papa Haydn and one of his Sturm und Drang symphonies. I hope everyone can find a recording and give this one a listen. It's one of my favorites.

I'll be listening to:







Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dorati for me as well. A reminder that his whole cycle (the edition pictured in the previous post) is available for free streaming to Amazon Prime members.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Just to be different


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This one from spotify


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Becca said:


> Just to be different


Intrigued by this one and so will give it a go
Can also recommend both the Dorati and Pinnock versions


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A fortunate choice, as I only have six of Haydn's pre-'Paris' symphonies.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Lots of options here so I'll go with this one.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> Intrigued by this one and so will give it a go
> Can also recommend both the Dorati and Pinnock versions


I don't often listen to Haydn so would be interested in your opinion.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll settle on Hogwood from the boxed set.

View attachment 110679


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Trevor Pinnock here. Love Haydn!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll give this copy of Haydn symphonies with Adrian Shepherd and Cantilena a go


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't remember ever listening to this one, so I gave it a quick spin. VERY unusual for Haydn, in several ways, and striking. I need to hear it again, though.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Merl said:


> Lots of options here so I'll go with this one.
> 
> View attachment 110675


The Haydn recordings by Thomas Fey I've heard have been absolutely excellent. If he had been able to finish his planned cycle, it would have been (as they say) a contender. But he suffered a brain injury in a home accident in 2014 and that seems to have ended his projects and his conducting career. A very sad thing.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dorati for me too.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have listened to the Hannigan version on YouTube and enjoyed this, and thanks Becca for posting it
Hannigan is certainly different and clearly committed to the music. I like her choice of tempo and the realistic size orchestra used including the harpsichord continuo.
A little brisker than Dorati and good recording quality. Pinnock in HIP style is obviously different again and overall I might prefer this version
Going to look for Fischer next if time permits today
Must explore more Hannigan, she seems like fun


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I just put this into the CD transport:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I wasn't familiar with the 49th, so I listend twice to the Dorati performance.

This symphony was written in 1768. Wiki says Haydn was following the "archaic _Sonata da chiesa _pattern: slow, fast, slow (minuet), fast." It was his last symphony in that form. All the movements are in F-minor. That makes for a pretty somber symphony.

Mvmt 1 - A long, morose adagio, almost half of the symphony. Although Haydn doesn't always have fast opening movements, this one is very unusual, maybe unique. Makes me think of Shostakovich's 6th. It seems to be in a modified sonata form, but I'm not sure.

Mvmt 2 - A fast and furious allegro. Lots of energy here. Straight allegro sonata form with repeated exposition, no coda to speak of.

Mvmt 3 - Continuing somberness in this menuet. The trio (finally!) shines out in F major, relieving the gloom somewhat, if only for a brief moment.

Mvmt 4 - The shortest movement, a fast, eventful rondo. Still in the minor key, right through the last chords. Beethoven would have gone out blazing in glory, but Haydn has different ideas.

Overall, well, it's a Haydn symphony, so you know it's good.


----------

